# Race One - ALMS at LSMR



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Despite all the compliments and complaints, the anticipation was finally realized Saturday afternoon as Laguna Seca Model Raceway had its first official race. The opening event of the 4 race ALMS series saw a total of 10 cars entered, a far cry from the 18 originally anticipated. But 10 drivers proved to be sufficient to have the participant’s man-handle the 100 lb. layout down a flight of stairs to hold the race in the parking lot just below my apartment. Cooler weather and sunshine contributed to this being a perfect day of slot car racing.

The entire program took just over 5 hours to complete, mostly because of problems with the optical scoring system and the bright sunshine. After working with various set-ups we finally got the system working and the event began, drawing people from the complex to watch. They were not disappointed. At one point during the mains we had a dozen residents watching from their balconies and at trackside. Even the apartment manager came by to watch for a few minutes…and to make sure we weren’t violating any complex rules. 

To say that the Sauber-Mercedes Team dominated the entire event may be misleading, but new track records for single and 10 lap times were set by them as well as just overall great on-track performance. All three cars worked perfectly and were never really at risk during their heats. When the mains were set there were two of the three Sauber’s set in the A and B main slots. The 100 lap C, B and A Mains were run in record times with a very minimum of crashing, with the #63 Sauber setting yet another single lap record in the A Main.

Final standing are:
1.	#63 Sauber-Mercedes Peter McKay
2.	#62 Sauber-Mercedes Jim McNeil
3.	#22 Panoz LMP-1 Yoshi Nagura
4.	#61 Sauber-Mercedes Raymond Yslas
5.	#60T Jaguar XJR-9 Teo Yamaguchi
6.	#14 Toyota 88C Paul Sills
7.	#60 Jaguar XJR-9 Martin Simone
8.	#45 Peugeot 905 Albert Felix
9.	#44 Jaguar Gp.44 Tyler Rozel
10.	#50 Toyota 88C Paul Perkins

This is the first of a 4 race series for the LSMR/ALMS Championship and the first official race at Laguna Seca. All went well even with having to move the track downstairs because of cramped quarters in the apartment. All the drivers had a great time and everyone promised to come back for the next race in the series next Saturday. 

_Personal comment:
This was a lot of fun, especially since I haven't been up and around for a week. The racing was close but it was pretty obvious that things like gear selection and pick-up shoe tuning was pretty important. The Saubers were all tuned to run wide open all the way around the track except through the corkscrew and out of turn 8. But the Turbo cars are too fast, and this event proved that without a doubt. If you crashed, you spent almost 2 laps trying to get back on. Lap times were close from car to car and driver to driver, where the advantage came in was driving clean. And not many were able to run crash free except for Jim and myself. _


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Personal comment:

This wasn't a lot of fun from some others standpoints. There was way too many complaints about the timing and scoring system problems, so much so that I am reluctant to bring it to the next race. If there is one. I would think that dominating is the right term, with the exception of the #61 car there was nothing that could match the Saubers. Even after being allowed to examine the cars I still cannot understand why one batch of cars could do so much better than another batch. All of the equipment was identical with the exception of the bodies, which leaves the result only to drivers skill. And to be honest, Pete, you were not the best driver there. It's not sour grapes but I just expected to be more competetive. I have no excuse. I guess we shall see what happens at the next even on Saturday, if it's a blowout again I can see myself and maybe others consider withdrawing from the series. This is about fair competetion, not an old fashioned @$$ kicking.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Martin, the problem was not with the scoring system but with the amount of ambient light that was present. The shadow of the cars crossing the eyes was not adequate enough to trigger the counter. It wasn't a problem with the timer, just good 'ol California sunshine.

But as a promoter I won't cater to anyone acting like a prima donna. You and I have known each other too long, and this would have been better handled in private had you not chosen to make it a public complaint. I bought your cars, you didn't come out of pocket for a dime except gas to Fresno and back home. You had an hour to set up your cars, like everyone else. You had the choice of controllers like everyone else. I even allowed you a free protest teardown, what I should have done was stuck to the rules and charged you $10. That won't happen again. I may not have been the best driver there but in the heats and the mains I was a few tenths slower than just about everyone else per lap, but the difference was I DID NOT CRASH. Neither did Jim, and he was actually running faster laps than I was after the switch in the A Main. You cannot even say that I had the unfair advantage of owning the track, it had been stored for 3 weeks prior to this race, nobody turned a lap on it. 

Since you chose to make this public and try to make me seem a cheat here's my offer: Pay me the $20 each for your 2 cars and withdraw, or withdraw and I'll let someone else who may be interested race the team you currently manage. At this point I can't see you coming to any further events with this kind of attitude. You are the only one that was unhappy with the turn out.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sure sounds like sour grapes.


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

I really have to say I'm disappointed in you Martin. Nobody complained about the scoring system, we all worked to get it working. And once we discovered the problem it worked perfectly. The frustration came from you wanting to set it up the same way that wasn't going to work because of the lighting. The scoring system had absolutely nothing to do with how you drove, which was pretty crappy if I may say so.

I got to Pete's house this morning (I help him out with his house chores in the AM if anyone is interested) and read this tiraid, and it honestly makes you sound like a 12 year old, not a 46 year old. Your cars were supplied to you for free, there was no entry fee and other than you volunteering your electronic scorer he asked nothing of you. Laguna Seca is not a heavy handed track, which is how you drove it. With the exception of bodies every car was the same and brand new, and purchased at Pete's expense. And then you rap him publically in an international messege board for something that should have been handled either by phone or at the most private messages. Shame. If this series fails it will be on your shoulders. I talked to Teo and he said he will assume control of your team effective immediately, so maybe you should sit the rest of the series out.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Martin Simone's Castrol Jaguar Team has been disbanded and Teo Yamaguchi will maintain drivers responsibilities of the #60T car. The #60 car will show points scored but will be withdrawn from the rest of the series. Round two will be set back one week from 3/8 to 3/15. 

As a consideration I'll not be reporting on the remainder of this series since it is a local club.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Pete,

Edit:

Please continue to post about the events at LSMR. At least post some pictures from time to time?

Regds - Deane


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Montoya, there is ZERO need to stir the pot here when it is clearly someone else's business, please leave that for the POS Snake Pit.

Sorry to read about your troubles Petey, hopefully you guys will work things out and remain friends. All groups go through things from time to time, take care.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

MartyBauer31,

I don't agree with your assesment but I have edited the post I made. I stand by the point that we should continue to be able to read about LSMR.

Deane


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey no fair saying Pete wasn't on his game! Cut the man some slack, I mean afterall he is racing on one leg there.  Good to hear you're back to racing-

I always enjoy reading your stuff here so keep up the great work with your series and don't let a little bump in the road be a pain in your neck.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going to post the vintage racing at LSMR, but the track is currently for sale. I know, all that work and now it's for sale...I need space badly and this track won't go where it was designed to go. I'm going to take the many lessons learned from it for the next project.


----------

